# Free Shipping on Hotronix® Heat Presses and Vinyl Cutters In January



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Heat up sales in 2014 with a new heat press or vinyl cutter. Purchase a Hotronix® heat press or a vinyl cutter from Stahls’ ID Direct™ in the month of January and receive free ground freight shipping. Offer includes the Air Fusion®. No minimum order necessary. Free shipping offer excludes Alaska, Hawaii. 

For more information, or to place your order, call 800.4.STAHLS. 

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

